# Ted Cruz Suckered The Donald



## Flanders

​
*Last night’s debate meant more to Tea Party conservatives than it did to most Americans. The Donald blew it big time among Tea Partiers on the New York thing. Citing the late William F. Buckley, Jr. did not change the fact that New York elects liberals. I will not go through the list except to point out that New York voters did elect Hillary Clinton twice, and she was a carpetbagger on top of it.

Also, Republicans running for governor in a Northeast liberal state are elected by liberals —— never by conservatives alone. Governor Ronald Reagan was the exception, while Mitt Romney was the poster boy for liberal governors everywhere. Governors Chris Christie and John Kasich are closer to Romney than to Reagan.    

Donald Trump was offended because Ted Cruz attacked New Yorkers. I cannot speak for Tea Party conservatives, or for my guy Ted Cruz, but I believe he suckered Trump into defending Northeast liberals and liberalism. You can bet that Tea Party conservatives did not miss Trump’s faux-naïf.  

For the record, Northeast liberal is a political philosophy not a location. Aside from the well-known Northeast liberal states on the East Coast, there are three Northeast liberal states on the West Coast. Landlocked Illinois is a Northeast liberal state. Basically, Cruz could have said the same thing about Trump had he been from any one of the Northeast liberal states. 

NOTE: There are 9 hardcore liberal states out of 50. I suspect a few probable, but they can go either way. Kasich is the governor of a probable. Maybe that is why the media calls Ohio a swing state. Also, Northeast liberal states have the largest combined population. That is why Democrats are pushing to abolish the Electoral College.  

Liberals attack conservatives but never conservatism. 

Liberals never attack a specific state —— they attack regions; the South for one. Midwest states known for defending the Second Amendment are always lumped together in Democrat attacks. Here is the most memorable example:* 

    Obama angers midwest voters with guns and religion remark
    Ed Pilkington in New York
    Monday 14 April 2008 07.13 EDT 

Obama angers midwest voters with guns and religion remark

*Naturally, liberals are very careful not to openly attack the third part which they hate as much as they hate God and guns:*






https://tse4.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M6f2871c9684456eff56a51bdee5d54d3o0&pid=Api&w=239&h=239

*Debate the philosophy

In my view the major difference separating this country is not a combination of precise issues like racism and immigration. The divide is philosophical although debaters never debate in  all-encompassing philosophical terms. 

The problem with debates is that most voters who watch such things think in terms of people —— a liberal verses a conservative —— Cruz verses Clinton —— rather than think in philosophical terms.  

NOTE: Republican RINO defend liberal issues like amnesty for illegal aliens and Common Core, while I never heard a Democrat wannabe defend a core conservative issue. Hell, Democrats barely defend the country.

In any event, Ted Cruz did not lose any votes in New York because liberals will not vote for him anyway.  Cruz actually did himself proud among Tea Partiers by slamming New York liberals. There is no state more disliked across the board by more Americans than is New York. Most Americans think of New York as headquarters for liberalism; headquarters for the United Nations, and of course the home of never-popular Wall Street. 

p.s. Massachusetts and New Jersey would give New York a run for the money in a race for liberalism’s headquarters. *


----------



## jwoodie

Wishful thinking.  Cruz mishandled the question (by not explaining it was just a reference to an old Trump video) and Trump jumped him.  I don't think Cruz will win in Iowa, and his chances in South Carolina will be diminished.  A Trump/Rubio ticket is looking more likely.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Trump "jumped" him?  No, Trump destroyed him with his response to Cruz's New York comments.  Cruz had zero response, and didn't attack Trump again.  Trump gained a lot of points with a majority of Americans with that statement.


----------



## Correll

Cruz is the one that attacked a state.

And regardless of whether his attack was valid, he put TRump in the position of defending his hometown and his neighbors.

Trump referencing 9-11, an event that made all of America, empathize with New Yorkers was a masterful touch.

This was a huge Trump win.


Iowa voters will like that, even if they have doubts about NY values. Trump will win and run the table from there.


----------



## Flanders

jwoodie said:


> Wishful thinking. Cruz mishandled the question (by not explaining it was just a reference to an old Trump video) and Trump jumped him.


*To jwoodie: Cruz pleased everybody except Northeast liberals and media mouths who suddenly love Trump.*


Flanders said:


> There is no state more disliked across the board by more Americans than is New York.





jwoodie said:


> A Trump/Rubio ticket is looking more likely.


*To jwoodie: You are either engaging in wishful thinking, or pulling for the Democrat. The Washington establishment and the MSM wanted Jeb Bush because he is the most acceptable substitute for Hillary Clinton. They cannot have Bush; so they are moving Rubio on up knowing very-well that any ticket with Rubio on it is a victory for the Democrat.*


----------



## jwoodie

Flanders said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking. Cruz mishandled the question (by not explaining it was just a reference to an old Trump video) and Trump jumped him.
> 
> 
> 
> *To jwoodie: Cruz pleased everybody except Northeast liberals and media mouths who suddenly love Trump.*
> 
> 
> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no state more disliked across the board by more Americans than is New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Trump/Rubio ticket is looking more likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To jwoodie: You are either engaging in wishful thinking, or pulling for the Democrat. The Washington establishment and the MSM wanted Jeb Bush because he is the most acceptable substitute for Hillary Clinton. They cannot have Bush; so they are moving Rubio on up knowing very-well that any ticket with Rubio on it is a victory for the Democrat.*
Click to expand...


Well, the polls and primary results will tell.  And accusing someone of supporting the opposition is silly.

Reuters Poll January 15 [Trump vs Cruz - Post debate Trump +4  Cruz -2  Trump 44% Cruz 33%]


----------



## Flanders

*Trump 1 — Cruz 49 *



http://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/payn_c13810920160116120100.jpg


----------



## dudmuck

Flanders said:


> *Trump 1 — Cruz 49 *
> 
> 
> 
> http://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/payn_c13810920160116120100.jpg


----------



## badbob85037

dudmuck said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump 1 — Cruz 49 *
> 
> 
> 
> http://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/payn_c13810920160116120100.jpg
Click to expand...

I'm having a hard time understanding you. You seem like you are a Democrat and it also sounds as if you are religious. How can one be both? God wouldn't approve of aborting the helpless and innocent. God talked to David in the womb. God sure wouldn't want babies born with hearts a beating and lungs a breathing be left to die without water, food, and care, with a couple being tossed on Plan Parenthood roof to wait death. Even with more tossed in hospital dumpsters.  Obama has championed baby murder back to his first trashing of state laws, the original baby butcher yet you worship this genocidal traitor.

God doesn't want anyone worshiping a false god as Mother Earth and Biden has already said he would tied $2 trillion to the cause. Cause he is trying to appease his base of leftist, liberals, green wackos, and the assortment of other crazies. 

God is against gun control. "When an armed man kept his palace his goods are safe." 

God's against the democrat party "Verily  I will smite every damn one of though evil demoncrats and they will burn in Hell for eternity, then burn some more. So what's up?


----------



## Bobob

Flanders said:


> ​
> *Last night’s debate meant more to Tea Party conservatives than it did to most Americans. The Donald blew it big time among Tea Partiers on the New York thing. Citing the late William F. Buckley, Jr. did not change the fact that New York elects liberals. I will not go through the list except to point out that New York voters did elect Hillary Clinton twice, and she was a carpetbagger on top of it.
> 
> Also, Republicans running for governor in a Northeast liberal state are elected by liberals —— never by conservatives alone. Governor Ronald Reagan was the exception, while Mitt Romney was the poster boy for liberal governors everywhere. Governors Chris Christie and John Kasich are closer to Romney than to Reagan.
> 
> Donald Trump was offended because Ted Cruz attacked New Yorkers. I cannot speak for Tea Party conservatives, or for my guy Ted Cruz, but I believe he suckered Trump into defending Northeast liberals and liberalism. You can bet that Tea Party conservatives did not miss Trump’s faux-naïf.
> 
> For the record, Northeast liberal is a political philosophy not a location. Aside from the well-known Northeast liberal states on the East Coast, there are three Northeast liberal states on the West Coast. Landlocked Illinois is a Northeast liberal state. Basically, Cruz could have said the same thing about Trump had he been from any one of the Northeast liberal states.
> 
> NOTE: There are 9 hardcore liberal states out of 50. I suspect a few probable, but they can go either way. Kasich is the governor of a probable. Maybe that is why the media calls Ohio a swing state. Also, Northeast liberal states have the largest combined population. That is why Democrats are pushing to abolish the Electoral College.
> 
> Liberals attack conservatives but never conservatism.
> 
> Liberals never attack a specific state —— they attack regions; the South for one. Midwest states known for defending the Second Amendment are always lumped together in Democrat attacks. Here is the most memorable example:*
> 
> Obama angers midwest voters with guns and religion remark
> Ed Pilkington in New York
> Monday 14 April 2008 07.13 EDT
> 
> Obama angers midwest voters with guns and religion remark
> 
> *Naturally, liberals are very careful not to openly attack the third part which they hate as much as they hate God and guns:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tse4.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M6f2871c9684456eff56a51bdee5d54d3o0&pid=Api&w=239&h=239
> 
> *Debate the philosophy
> 
> In my view the major difference separating this country is not a combination of precise issues like racism and immigration. The divide is philosophical although debaters never debate in  all-encompassing philosophical terms.
> 
> The problem with debates is that most voters who watch such things think in terms of people —— a liberal verses a conservative —— Cruz verses Clinton —— rather than think in philosophical terms.
> 
> NOTE: Republican RINO defend liberal issues like amnesty for illegal aliens and Common Core, while I never heard a Democrat wannabe defend a core conservative issue. Hell, Democrats barely defend the country.
> 
> In any event, Ted Cruz did not lose any votes in New York because liberals will not vote for him anyway.  Cruz actually did himself proud among Tea Partiers by slamming New York liberals. There is no state more disliked across the board by more Americans than is New York. Most Americans think of New York as headquarters for liberalism; headquarters for the United Nations, and of course the home of never-popular Wall Street.
> 
> p.s. Massachusetts and New Jersey would give New York a run for the money in a race for liberalism’s headquarters. *






Bring Back Democracy
·
January 9
Posted by 
Bobbi Jackson
There’s many nominations, but Cruz just may win the award.


----------

